# my african mantis



## mantidian (Aug 12, 2008)

hi

abt an hour ago my female's eyes were green

but now their darkening!

what is haappening and what should i do??!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

thats natural when light chances


----------



## mantidian (Aug 12, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> thats natural when light chances


what a relief!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, Mantidian, are african mantids fun to keep? I'm thinking of getting one myself. How much did you pay for yours or did you find it? How big does it grow?

Are they easy to keep? Are they aggressive?


----------



## Giosan (Aug 12, 2008)

Sphodromantis lineola is very fun to keep  

Probably my favorite.

They are easy to keep, can grow up to 8cm, and all of mine have they're moments where they are very agressive, very shy or very friendly. Depends on they're mood! :lol:


----------



## whathelacks (Aug 12, 2008)

i like the way their eyes change at night, some times when i check on my mantis late at night, she looks at me with her red sleepy eyes as if i just rudely woke her up!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

its all perfectly normall  look:






the yes are hading when its night. especialy with spieces like hierodula and sphodromantis


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> its all perfectly normall  look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That leg isn't though lol.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> That leg isn't though lol.


messed up in his last moult.


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol his leg looks like a kickstand for a bike.

cool eyes thought, I really like african mantids.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

I might be getting african mantids soon. What about Giant Asian mantids. Are they like african mantids but just bigger?. Are they aggressive too


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I might be getting african mantids soon. What about Giant Asian mantids. Are they like african mantids but just bigger?. Are they aggressive too


yes.


----------



## mantidian (Aug 13, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Hey, Mantidian, are african mantids fun to keep? I'm thinking of getting one myself. How much did you pay for yours or did you find it? How big does it grow?Are they easy to keep? Are they aggressive?


hi i like mantis

yes they are fun to keep and i caught itmine is alittle too large at 11 cm

i think that over at my friend's garden(whose rich and father is a director of a phone line company) there are lots of these but i've only seen 3 so far in my life

trying to get a male from his garden to fertilise the eggs

cheers, mantidian


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

mantidian said:


> hi i like mantisyes they are fun to keep and i caught itmine is alittle too large at 11 cm
> 
> i think that over at my friend's garden(whose rich and father is a director of a phone line company) there are lots of these but i've only seen 3 so far in my life
> 
> ...


Where does your friend live? How come he has african mantids in his garden? Did he put them there?

Collin


----------



## mantidian (Aug 13, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Where does your friend live? How come he has african mantids in his garden? Did he put them there? Collin


its the most common here but not common to find,only in his garden

if you want i can get one for you

he lives in Singapore,like me

they are normally green


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 14, 2008)

mantidian said:


> its the most common here but not common to find,only in his gardenif you want i can get one for you
> 
> he lives in Singapore,like me
> 
> they are normally green


African mantids live in Asia?Dont they ccome from Arfica??


----------



## Christian (Aug 14, 2008)

Of course. What he found is some _Hierodula_ species. Such things happen if you use common names.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 14, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> African mantids live in Asia?Dont they ccome from Arfica??


uhh yes.. that,s why they call it an AFRICAN mantis, that people on retile shows that they mistake sphodromantis for hierodula is normal and when a beginner understandable. but in nature it should be abvious that hierodula,s are form asia. so when you find a mantis like that in asia IT IS a hierodua. or in common names asian mantis, giant asian etc

whatever you found its not sphodromantis.


----------



## mantidian (Aug 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> uhh yes.. that,s why they call it an AFRICAN mantis, that people on retile shows that they mistake sphodromantis for hierodula is normal and when a beginner understandable. but in nature it should be abvious that hierodula,s are form asia. so when you find a mantis like that in asia IT IS a hierodua. or in common names asian mantis, giant asian etcwhatever you found its not sphodromantis.


i'm not sure...

can anyone teach me how to place pics here???


----------



## mantidian (Aug 17, 2008)

there is like a yellow patch on the inside of the arms


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 17, 2008)

mantidian PM send.


----------

